# Lackierung



## Lehmann1 (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal gelesen, daß lackierte/pulverbeschichtete Rahmen von Nicolai schneller zu bekommen sind, als eloxierte. Stimmt diese Aussage generell? Ich dachte immer, die Pulverbeschichtung sei wesentlich aufwendiger, ergo dauerte länger?

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2004)

Lehmann1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal gelesen, daß lackierte/pulverbeschichtete Rahmen von Nicolai schneller zu bekommen sind, als eloxierte. Stimmt diese Aussage generell? Ich dachte immer, die Pulverbeschichtung sei wesentlich aufwendiger, ergo dauerte länger?
> 
> Gruß Marvin



Wir haben eine eigene Pulverbeschichtungsanlage. Eloxieren und das zuvor erforderliche Strahlen findet dagegen außer Haus statt. Das Eloxalverfahren ist aufwendiger als das Pulverbeschichtungsverfahren. Ein eloxierter Rahmen dauert etwa eine Woche länger in der Produktion, als ein pulverbeschichteter.

mfg,

Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helius_fr (6. Mai 2004)

> Eloxieren und das zuvor erforderliche Strahlen



Blöde Frage, kann man bereits eloxierte Rahmen nach erfolgter Reparatur nochmals eloxieren?

Oder kann man die nur noch pulvern??


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Mai 2004)

helius_fr schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage, kann man bereits eloxierte Rahmen nach erfolgter Reparatur nochmals eloxieren?
> 
> Oder kann man die nur noch pulvern??



Nein, das ist leider nicht möglich. Beim Eloxieren findet eine Reduktion der Oberfläche um ca. 0,05 bis 0,10 mm statt. Gewinde und Passungen würden durch eine erneute Eloxierung unbrauchbar. Die Rahmen müssen also anschließend pulverbeschichtet werden.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. Mai 2004)

auch mal ne frage wegen der pulverbeschichtung!

hatte bis letztes jahr n Bass DH und da hat sich der Lack an Ausfallende und Dämpferaufnahme gewellt und ist irgendwann auch aufgebrochen, ist das mittlerweile irgendwie behoben worden? weil schön sieht des ja net grad aus!


----------



## BertoneGT (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Falco,

kann man eigentlich auch gg. Aufpreis andere Wunschfarben eloxieren lassen?

Danke, Gruss
Christian


----------



## Falco Mille (17. Mai 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco,
> 
> kann man eigentlich auch gg. Aufpreis andere Wunschfarben eloxieren lassen?
> 
> ...



Wir können in den Farben schwarz, silber und bronze eloxieren. Andere Farben sind nicht möglich.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (17. Mai 2004)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> auch mal ne frage wegen der pulverbeschichtung!
> 
> hatte bis letztes jahr n Bass DH und da hat sich der Lack an Ausfallende und Dämpferaufnahme gewellt und ist irgendwann auch aufgebrochen, ist das mittlerweile irgendwie behoben worden? weil schön sieht des ja net grad aus!




Eine der Eigenschaften von Beschichtungspulver ist leider das mögliche Abplatzen der Pulverschicht an mechanisch stark beanspruchten Stellen wie zum Beispiel Ausfallenden oder Dämpferaufnahme. Wir weisen in unseren Garantiebestimmungen auf diesen Punkt hin. 

http://www.nicolai.net/04/service/warranty/warranty-txt/garantie-deutsch.html

Wer diesen Nachteil nicht in Kauf nehmen möchte, sollte sich für eine Eloxierung entscheiden. 

Dem Abplatzen kann durch Abschleifen der Pulverschicht in den betroffenen Bereichen im Vorfeld entgegengewirkt werden. Im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme eignet sich ein Zapfensenker, für die Ausfallenden ein Schnellläufer wie der Dremel mit einem geeigneten Schleifaufsatz.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Bommel (1. Juni 2004)

Mal ´ne frage von einem Unwissenden:
Was ist eigendlich wiederstandsfähiger eloxieren oder pulverbeschichten?
Ich denk da Steinschlag oder Stürze?
Währe ja zu schade wenn die schöne Oberfläche schnell für`n A..... wäre


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2004)

eloxieren ist im gegensatz zu lackieren keine schicht die aufgetragen wird sondern eine oberflächenbehandlung die wie verwachsen ist, d.h. es ist bei weitem wiederstandsfähiger, da nix abplatzen kann!! allerdings können eloxierungen nach einigen jahren altersschwächen aufweißen


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Juni 2004)

Eloxalverfahren und Pulverbeschichtung

FÃ¼r die OberflÃ¤chenbehandlung kommen bei uns zwei Verfahren zum Einsatz. Es kann zwischen einer Elektrolytischen Oxidation von Aluminium oder einer zweifachen Pulverbeschichtung gewÃ¤hlt werden.

Bei der Eloxal-Behandlung wird die OberflÃ¤che des Aluminiums durch einen elektrochemischen Vorgang (Eintauchen in einen Elektrolyten und als Anode gegen eine Kathode aus Graphit schalten) in Aluminiumoxid umgewandelt. Die
entstandene Oxidschicht ist dabei sowohl AuÃen als auch Innen fest mit dem Aluminium verbunden und bewegt sich im Mikrometerbereich. Die verschiedenen Farben werden durch organische Verbindungen erreicht, die im Elektrolyten gelÃ¶st sind. Die Vorteile einer Eloxierung sind eine sehr harte OberflÃ¤che, das geringere Gewicht, Korrosionsschutz Innen und AuÃen, sowie eine hohe Haltbarkeit. Allerdings mÃ¼ssen auch Nachteile in Kauf genommen werden. Durch die hitzebedingte VerÃ¤nderung des MetallgefÃ¼ges entstehen Schatten im Bereich der SchweiÃzonen. Verschiedene Legierungen variieren leicht in der Farbe, auch die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte nehmen einen etwas anderen Farbton als die Rahmenrohre an. Ein eloxalbehandelter Rahmen kann nicht ohne weiteres erneut eloxiert werden, da durch den verfahrensbedingten geringen OberflÃ¤chenabtrag die Lagersitze bzw. die Passungen vergrÃ¶Ãert werden.  Die Farbpalette ist im Vergleich zur Pulverbeschichtung, bei der alle RAL-Farben (Reichs Armee Lacke) aufgetragen werden kÃ¶nnen, wesentlich geringer.

Bei der Pulverbeschichtung wird das Beschichtungspulver auf die OberflÃ¤che aufgesprÃ¼ht und bleibt aufgrund elektrostatischer Feldkraft, lÃ¶sungsmittelfrei auf der OberflÃ¤che haften.
Wir haben uns fÃ¼r die sog. Tribotechnik entschieden, bei der die elektrostatische Aufladung des Pulvers tribologisch (Aufladung durch Reibung) in der SprÃ¼hpistole stattfindet. Diese Technik eignet sich besser fÃ¼r kleine, verwinkelte OberflÃ¤chen.
Der gepulverte Rahmen wird anschliessend ca. 15 Minuten in einem Spezialofen bei 180 Grad Celsius gebacken.
Durch die ErwÃ¤rmung verbindet sich das Pulver durch Vernetzung mit dem Untergrung zu einer glatten, stabilen OberflÃ¤che. Die Pulverbeschicht erhÃ¶ht zwar das Gewicht des Rahmens um etwa 200 â300 Gramm, durch ihre Dicke ist sie jedoch resistenter gegen Steinschlag. Die erste Pulverschicht ist immer eine Farbschicht. In einem zweiten Beschichtungsgang wird dann eine transparente Klarpulverschicht aufgetragen, die entweder glÃ¤nzend oder seidenmatt ist. Bei der Farbwahl muss daher unbedingt zusÃ¤tzlich angegeben werden, ob die Beschichtung glÃ¤nzend oder matt sein soll. 

Wir bieten neben unserer Auswahl aus der RAL Farbpalette auch verschiedene Spezialbeschichtungen ohne Aufpreis an.

Dormantfarben sind Farben deren Metallic-Partikel in der Fabschicht nach unten sinken und deren Farbpartikel in die Klarpulverschicht hineinbluten. Auf diese Weise wird ein besonderer Perleffekt mit einem schimmernden Tiefenglanz erzeugt. 

Lasurfarben sind halbtransparente Farben, die den Untergrund durchscheinen lassen. Sie werden daher Ã¼ber eine Grundschicht aufgetragen, die meist silber oder weiÃ ist. Ein Beispiel fÃ¼r eine Lasurfarbe ist das Boxxer electric red von Rock Shox, bei uns lasurrot oder candy red.

Metallic Farben haben kleine metallisch glÃ¤nzende Partikel. Der Metalliceffekt kommt aber nur unter glÃ¤nzendem Klarpulver zur Geltung.

Glitter ist ein glÃ¤nzendes Klarpulver mit glitzernden Partikeln, die grÃ¶Ãer sind als jene der Metallic Farben. Es ist in verschiebdenen Farben erhÃ¤ltlich, z.B. silber oder grÃ¼n. Ein Glitter-Klarpulver wird als zweite Schicht Ã¼ber die Grundfarbe gepulvert. 70er Jahre Rummelplatz-Optik ist garantiert.

Gegen Aufpreis bieten wir auch VerlÃ¤ufe, Kaschierungen oder Dreifarb-Flecktarn an. FÃ¼r weitere WÃ¼nsche und Anregungen sind wir immer offen. Wir haben eine groÃe Auswahl an Farben fÃ¼r Euch im Angebot. Besondere Wunschfarben, die wir nicht auf Lager haben, kÃ¶nnen wir Euch gegen Aufpreis natÃ¼rlich auch besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiKING Ali (4. Juni 2004)

_User gesperrt...
Thomas_


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Juni 2004)

BiKING Ali schrieb:
			
		

> _User gesperrt...
> Thomas_




Seine Kommentare werden mir fehlen...


----------



## helius_fr (6. Juni 2004)

mir eigendlich auch!

Denke wird aber nich lang dauern und er is unter anderem namen wieder da.


----------



## thalamus (8. August 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Eloxalverfahren und Pulverbeschichtung
> Wir bieten neben unserer Auswahl aus der RAL Farbpalette auch verschiedene Spezialbeschichtungen ohne Aufpreis an.



Hallo Falco,

wo kann ich die zur RAL Palette angebotenen Farben einsehen? Ich möchte meinen (z.Zt. eloxierten) Rahmen im Winter Pulvern lassen und suche nach einem passenden Farbton.

Danke schon mal...

Gruß


----------



## Triple F (8. August 2004)

Overview --> Rahmen aussuchen --> unten auf "Colors" (colorchart.html)drücken


3F


----------



## thalamus (8. August 2004)

Ich weiß, danke. Mit "zur RAL Palette angebotenen Farben" meinte ich _zusätzlich _ zu den RAL Farben (evtl. etwas unglücklich formuliert). Es sind auch 5(?) alternativen dabei - sind damit die "anderen Speialbeschichtungen" gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (8. August 2004)

Die Farbauswahl auf der Nicolai Homepage ist nur symbolisch gemeint genau wie die im Katalog. Du kannst grundsätzlich jede Farbe aus der RAL-Tabelle bekommen! Das heißt du gehst zum Maler deines Vertrauens und leist dir mal seine RAL-Farbtabelle, am Besten übers Wochenende, und suchst dir eine Farbe aus. Im RAL-DESIGN Atlas findest du genau 1688 verschiedene Töne, ich denke du wirst nen Farbton finden der dir gefällt. Alle Farben Kannst du in matt oder glanz bekommen. Hinzu kommen noch Lasurfarben, Farben mit Glitter, Sonderfarben wie z.b. Leuchtgelb oder Leuchtrot, camouflage in allen Farbwarianten und Farbverläufe nach Wunsch!  


PS: Nicolai ist glaub ich die einzige bikemarke bei der auch Lilafurtzgeblümt möglich ist,dürfte allerdings aufpreis kosten


----------



## thalamus (9. August 2004)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Nicolai ist glaub ich die einzige bikemarke bei der auch Lilafurtzgeblümt möglich ist,dürfte allerdings aufpreis kosten



Das wär doch mal was! Dazu gelbe DeeMax und nen Flite mit Rosendekor   

Na dann werd ich doch mir doch mal so eine Farbkarte besorgen und nach einem passenden Gelb(?) suchen...


----------



## Nobody13579 (7. November 2009)

Hallo Falco,
ich habe mal kurz eine Frage.... ich habe einen Nox Rahmen der war erst lackiert mit einem dünnen wasserbasierten Lack. Ich hab mich erstmal für eine weiße Pulverung entschieden, leider ist die mittlerweile auch schon wieder beschädigt. Meinst du man kann den Rahmen gefahrlos eloxieren oder räts du von so etwas aus eigenener Erfahrung s.o. ab.
Wie sieht es aus wenn die Pulverbeschichtung abgetragen werden muss (Sandstrahlen) schadet das dem Material oder ist das kein Problem um später eine neue Pulverbeschichtung aufzutragen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## softbiker (7. November 2009)

Da muss ich die entäuschen. Einmal gepulvert kann man den Rahmen nicht mehr eloxieren. Sonst versauts dir alle Passungen und Gewinde.

Umgekehrt geht einfach.


----------



## Nobody13579 (7. November 2009)

Aber Pulverung ab mit entsprechender Sand- oder XY-Strahlung ist kein Thema? Oder findet da auch ein neben der Pulver- noch ein Aluminumabtrag statt?


----------



## softbiker (7. November 2009)

Du hast immer ein bissl Materialabtrag. Allerdings mit Perl-Strahlen sollte sich dass noch in grenzen halten. Es muss halt ein Profi machen. Nicht dass du irgendwo soviel Materialabtragung hast dass eine Sollbruchstelle gibt. Ich hab ja schon Heinzis gesehen da hat nach dem Entlacken der Rahmen ein Loch gehabt


----------



## Nobody13579 (7. November 2009)

naja ich hoffe mal wenn ich mich wieder an NOX wende, dass die leute haben die sich damit auskennen.

Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

Eine Pulverbeschichtung sollte chemisch abgebeizt werden, nicht abgestrahlt. Beim Strahlen kann man sich ganz schnell den Rahmen für immer versauen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Beim Strahlen "kann" man sich ganz schnell den Rahmen für immer versauen.



muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig.  

eine (gute) strahlung erhöht sogar die oberflächenstrucktur.


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig.
> 
> eine (gute) strahlung erhöht sogar die oberflächenstrucktur.



....kommt ganz aufs Strahlgut an, für ne Pulverung brauchst was Scharfes und damit beschädigst auch das Alu, bei Nasslack schauts ists da einfacher. Für ne Oberflächenvergütung kannst verschiedene Arten von Kugeln benutzen, ist aber eher nix zum entlacken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> beschädigst auch das Alu



was soll denn da beschädigt werden ???  

ich hab schon zich rahmen strahlen lassen.... ohne einen einzigen schaden.


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2009)

Materialabtrag hast immer, Kerbwirkung von rauhen Oberflächen glaub ich kann man vernachlässigen. Der Rahmen schaut danach freilich schön gleichmäßig matt aus, besser hast ihn damit bestimmt nicht gemacht wennst ne Pulverbeschichtung runtergehackt hast. Es gibt Leute die haben schon Löcher in Rahmen gestrahlt. Bei manchen Leichtbaudosen ist das ja auch nicht schwer.
Kommt drauf an mit was man strahlt, bin schon weng draussen aus der Branche, veilleicht gibts mittlerweile was Passendes


----------

